# 3 yo Arabian colt....



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I like his shoulder
Neck is short and needs work
Very long cannons and his pasterns appear puffy in those pics...
Topline, as with the neck, needs some muscling & developing
Back appears longish but i dont think it is, more so that his neck is short in comparison
Long and very flat slope to his croup
Hocks are low and he is also a tad sickle-hocked
Nothing to say he wont make a very decent riding mount as none of his flaws are severe  Should be a good mover with those legs!


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't comment on the conformation, but that second picture is hilarious 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

You think that pic was funny - check this one out 










Yes, he needs muscling and toning overall He has not been started under saddle yet, and has just been on pasture for the last 6+ months since i got him. Hay and RB too of course. So yeah, he needs to get fit. He is a great mover, this is from last fall a week or so after i got him.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTepM6nyUf8

Couple more pics from today. It's hard to get the horse square, and my kid paying attention to take the pic at the same time :/


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He sure is a good looking guy! Nice legs, big, solid looking hooves, and a good shoulder. He moves beautifully too!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I do not like very much about this horse. He has a weak jaw and a snipey head. He has large withers that attach to a low set neck. If the angle between the withers and the neck were sharper I would call him hatchet necked (which is from an injury to the ligament). His shoulder is steepish but it made up for with the point of shoulder set high enough to create a good angle for the humerus. He is stiff coupled and has too flat a croup. His hind legs are poorly angled. 

His high point of buttock is where the issues start.. then to a stifle placed too high and too far to the rear. This is followed by a light gaskin that ties into a light sickle hock that is also placed too high with the result being an over straight hind leg. 

He lacks bone all the way around. He is tied in at the knee and a bit back at the knee and the knees are placed too high. 

He has a nice deep heart girth and a very nice bright bay color. His neck is over muscled on the underside but ties in correctly to his chest.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

What are your plans for him? Is there a reason he has not been gelded?

I am not a big fan honestly... Incorrectly muscled neck that ties in low, upright shoulder, long and weak coupling, his whole hind end looks week and out of proportion. Wasp waisted. I think Elana covered the rest of what I could say.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the pictures show a real difference. I mean, the first two gave me a very negative impression ; long back, weak coupling, long , weak gaskins, long canons and neck set on low. 
however the last two photos show him in a better light. 

Of course, you do not have to justify keeping him a colt, but did you have plans to breed him?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

cobra, I believe when you get some muscle on him he will look like a different horse. 
None of his faults are too severe and I think he will hold up well in endurance.
Good luck. Shalom


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

I should not have started this thread w/o having good pics, and i do apologize for wasting y'alls time. It is not easy getting my 8 & 10 yo kids to understand how to take a good pic, and as tinyliny pointed out they all look different and none are truly accurate. I will explain a lil about the situation, then i will not post a pic here again till i manage to get someone out here to help me take decent pics.

First pic is a one i took when i went to look at him last fall. Needless to say, it is very different than his add pic showed. Second pic is from Dec, after i had him a couple months. Third link is his pedigree.



















Ibn Asmar Ali Arabian


He was born and spent his 1st yr or so at a rather prominent Arabian farm a few hrs away. The owner chose (for whatever reason) to give him to a lady who wanted to get into arabians and was supposed to train/show him. This person basically did nothing w/ him, and finally listed him for sale. 

I have been told by ppl who have actually seen him that he is a nice looking and moving colt. However, none of these ppl are extremely experienced w/ Arabians, and i was hoping for an outside opinion. I do realize the opinions given are based on, and therefore only as good as, the pics provided. That is my fault. 

As to the gelding, i did not do it when i first got him due to his weight. Depending how he matures, and if he proves himself at endurance (or something else) i would consider breeding him in the future.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Judging from MY Arabian, "Corporal" (1982-209, RIP) this one is kinda camped out behind. I think you'll have a lot of trouble getting him to stride under with his back legs--he should be standing more underneath himself.
Otherwise, as a please horse, I think you'll be fine. =D


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

While you provided different pictures, I still agree with Elana's critique. And I would not consider him stallion material.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

He is well bred.
If you do breed him look for mares that are not closely related.
Also as inbred as he is both his faults and his good point will most likely be passed on. 
think very carefully about breeding him. Shalom


----------



## SamBadger (Aug 7, 2011)

I think he seems like an ok horse, but not stallion material. Stallions should be flawless I think and I just don't find him flawless, he will make a nice gelding though, in my opinion, there are too many average stallions and we don't need more.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The new photos of this horse have not changed my opinion of him. Not breeding material IMO. He will probably gain better gelded too. 

Sorry.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

If you intend to seriously prove him in endurance, and he stands up and is exceptional, then great. Who knows, maybe he will be the best thing to hit the endurance world.

Personally, stallions are a pain in the butt, and much happier as geldings, so I would never own one, But you sound like you really want to put the work into proving him before considering breeding, and its certainly your choice.

I think he looks like he has some faults(mentioned by other posters) that are not extremely desirable, but some horses are VERY hard to photograph, and its possible he looks much better in person. I know my BO's stallion is stunning in person, but always looks ridiculous in photos, I get maybe 1 in 100 photos I take of him that come out looking even close to an accurate representation of the horse.


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok, wanted to say a couple things - one, thanks to everyone for their input. The photos were all taken by my 8 & 9 yo kids, so they really are not the best. If i ever get an experienced horse person out here, i will get better ones. Two - while i do appreciate the input, i am not asking for 'permission' to breed. If i chose to breed in the future i will. Not tryin to be rude, just sayin the facts as they stand.

That is not to say that i intend to breed him for sure, or that i will do so anytime soon. I have already stated that i plan to see if he proves himself first. I also want to see how he matures. If he is not capable of proving himself, or develops major problems (attitude or confo-wise) he will be gelded. 

He is my only horse atm, so i do not have to worry about mares getting in foal, or geldings fighting w/ him. He does have a donkey (jack) w/ him for company. I have the setup to be able to keep him and see how he matures, and if he can prove himself. To me - stallions are no harder to handle than some grumpy mares. I do not have any issues training or handling a colt.

Starting him under saddle this summer/fall. I think he will do well, but time will tell.....


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

cobra said:


> Ok, wanted to say a couple things - one, thanks to everyone for their input. The photos were all taken by my 8 & 9 yo kids, so they really are not the best. If i ever get an experienced horse person out here, i will get better ones. Two - while i do appreciate the input, i am not asking for 'permission' to breed. If i chose to breed in the future i will. Not tryin to be rude, just sayin the facts as they stand.
> 
> That is not to say that i intend to breed him for sure, or that i will do so anytime soon. I have already stated that i plan to see if he proves himself first. I also want to see how he matures. If he is not capable of proving himself, or develops major problems (attitude or confo-wise) he will be gelded.
> 
> ...


People weren't saying that you need our permission to breed, only that he does not have the conformation to be a stallion. We can only suggest, not control.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

It is not the kids photos that show the horse to have a poorly constructed hind leg... it is the horse himself. The kids did just fine with the photos. The person setting the horse up for the photos has not helped him a lot.. but there is not a lot that would help. His hind leg is faulty and it is what it is. 

Nope. No one is denying you permission to breed your horse. He is simply lacking quality as a breeding animal. I cannot think of any mare that I would send under him.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Cobra--you know I love him :wink:

While I have to agree that I don't think he is "stallion material", I do think that you should continue with your goal of conditioning him for endurance or whatever other sport you hold interest in. He is still young and has more developing to do musculature wise. *"Equine conformation evaluates the degree of correctness of a horse's bone structure, musculature, and its body proportions in relation to each other."* Remember that bone is bone, how his skeletal system is developed is done and can't be change, however posture and musculature can be altered dramatically with correct work and TIME. While all musculature faults can't be improved, it's important to remember that bone and muscle work together.

For example my Arab mare over a year's time of dressage work, ground work (postural), massage (muscular evaluation/manipulation), and conditioning (endurance).








Good luck!


----------

